# Which clinic? Advise needed



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I need some advise as to what clinic to use. I know ultimately it's my decision but any advise would be appreciated as I have been out of the IVF world for a few years !


So


Amh is 4.31
Fsh 6
Lh 3.9


I had IVF ICSI in 2006 which failed but a few months later I managed to have a BFP naturally even with dodgy sperm! In feb 2012 I had FET which failed so am embarking in new cycle


I have been back to original clinic Care Manchester and they have suggested long protocol(had short last time) and ICSI with PGS and embryoscope


Or Serum- I havent sent my form off to Penny yet but will and think I could have a cycle with Maybe back up eggs if necesary...I don't think they do PGS there or embryoscope but Penny sounds thorough






Or dogus for tandem cycle....


I have looked at ARGC but I would have to stay in London for the whole cycle and as I have a 4 year old I think this disruption could affect him and if I get a bfn I would spent the rest of my life feeling guilty for spending £20,000 and causing this disruption...probably sounds crazy but that's how I think I may feel...plus the Olympics is on so when I plan to cycle so i think accomodation travel etc would be more tricky and more hassle when I would be trying to chill!




If I went abroad I would take 4 year old with me and he could enjoy a hol with his dad whilst I am busy in clinic


Any tips and advice would be appreciated


Thanks


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi DillyDolly - I'm assuming you want to use your own eggs?

Sorry to be the voice of doom (believe me I know how annoying it is!) but your AMH is very low and you have a very slim chance of success with your own eggs. 

However, I do understand that you may not be ready to switch to donor, in which case I would urge you to go abroad - as it will save you so much money.
As you say, the ARGC is eye-poppingly expensive. 

The Lister specialises in older women but, again, they are not cheap. 

There are some really good clinics in Czech Republic - Reprofit is the most popular but there are several others that appear to be doing well. 

From personal experience (even though i used donor eggs) I didn't rate Serum at all. I went to the Life Clinic in Athens (run by an ex ARGC consultant) and thought they were much better. 

Good luck...


----------



## MaisieCat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, 
I have just had treatment at Fertility for Life in London and they have been lovely.
As you can see from my signature, I have very low AMH, but the consultant there was surprisingly positive.
My previous clinic were very negative after my failed IVF - so much so that we took a long break from all this as we'd pretty much given up.
Then we heard that a friend of my DH and his DP (who is 42) had just had a baby after tx with this new clinic and they were very complementary about the way they had been treated, so we decided to go for a consult - and here I am now with a high grade embie on board (4 nice neat cells after 2 days - we even have a picture) which was transferred on day 2.
It's early days of course, but if you are looking for an alternative London clinic to try that is amenable to older ladies, it may be worth going for a consult.  They have not worked out much more expensive than our local clinic even though we had ISCI with IMSI to maximise our chances of fertilisation and they do do evening and weekend scans & consults so that might help (it did us as we are an hour and a half away from London on a good day).
They do have a website, but it is somewhat incomplete so doesn't really do them justice - I suppose they invest their money in things other than fancy websites!
If you'd like any more info, feel free to PM me.
Good luck, whatever you choose.
A-M
xx


----------

